# «La dUlce Vita» 21 de Setembro 2008, Depressão Dulce



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 13:01)

Fotos tiradas agora aqui em Setúbal com vista para a serra de Palmela...


----------



## rbsmr (21 Set 2008 às 13:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






By rbsmr, shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 70 at 2008-09-21

De Sacavém para Norte 

----

De Sacavém para Noroeste





By rbsmr, shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 70 at 2008-09-21

-----

De Sacavém para Este





By rbsmr, shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 70 at 2008-09-21


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O Cenário por aqui:

a Sul (Azambuja/Lisboa):





a Oeste(Serra de Montejunto):




e a Este (Rio Tejo/Margem Sul):





hoje já tenho mais confiança que se vai quebrar o Jejum de Trovoadas por aqui (desde 18 de Fevereiro)


----------



## mocha (21 Set 2008 às 14:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

vamos as fotos, foi o melhor que consegui, a maquina não e grande espingarda é pena nao mostrar aquilo que eu vejo
a norte (lisboa)




a este 





dados:
temperatura: 28.7º  e a subir, e pressão 1009hpa


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Cenário actual:

a Sul:




e a Este:





é hoje, tem que ser hoje!!!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 15:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui parece que não se vai passar nada!

No entanto, a Sul/SW e a NW vêm-se algumas formações interessantes...

A S/SW:




A NW:




Nota-se muita humidade no ar (a estação acusa 64%), principalmente no lado do mar. POde ser que alguma coisa de alastre até aqui, mas não tenho nenhuma esperança...


----------



## rufer (21 Set 2008 às 16:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bem, por aqui é um autêntico dilúvio. Chove com grande intensidade. Troveja e faz relâmpagos quase ininterruptamente. Nesta foto vê-se um relâmpago. É preciso é aumentá-la. Não consigo fazer o resize.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 17:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rufer disse:


> Bem, por aqui é um autêntico dilúvio. Chove com grande intensidade. Troveja e faz relâmpagos quase ininterruptamente. Nesta foto vê-se um relâmpago. É preciso é aumentá-la. Não consigo fazer o resize.



Excelente registo, de dia não é fácil !!
Essa célula nessa região tá potente.


----------



## rufer (21 Set 2008 às 17:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Peço desculpa. Aqui estão as imagens. Tive um problema técnico há pouco.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rufer disse:


> Peço desculpa. Aqui estão as imagens. Tive um problema técnico há pouco.




Wow !! Hoje estás com registos em grande, uma wall cloud ! Ali era o local onde se estava a dar uma brutal corrente ascendente da célula e é aonde de vez em quando se houver condições o ar começa a rodar e se formam tornados. O que não foi o caso.


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






Decepção em Lisboa. Ainda apostei nesta formação grande de cumulus congestus (na imagem não se vê toda) que se foi mantendo ao longo do tempo, mas (ainda) não evoluiu para célula . Ainda se mantém assim. Para nascente, ao longe, podem-se ver topos de Cb, para a região do Alentejo ( o meu telemóvel não tem possibilidades de captar a tão grande distância). E o sol espreita, para não nos esquecermos da praia


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2008 às 17:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






Nesta imagem dá para ver melhor, mas está-se a afastar . Parece que por aqui o verão continua 

Edit: Aproveito para felicitar vários membros deste forum pelas excelentes imagens aqui 'postadas'  , relativamente a trovoadas que houve em vários pontos do País. Lisboa continua a ser alérgica a trovoadas


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Pouco a pouco as nuvens lá se vão dissipando, à medida que a temperatura baixa e deixando assim de haver combustivel  mas ainda há alguma resistentes.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 18:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*

Time-lapse daquela pequena célula que passou a norte de mim entre as 16h30 e as 17h30:




 

​
(Câmara apontada para noroeste.)​


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Um raio seguido de trovão da trovoada desta tarde.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom, uma vez que não nos calha nada aqui, ficam umas fotos do desenvolvimento de uma "torre" visivel a Norte daqui:


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


>



Boa foto


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (21 Set 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde pessoal. Também estou em Coimbra, e de facto a tarde foi caótica. Forte trovoada, chuva copiosa varrida por vento moderado a forte... Antes de começar a chover tirei umas fotos da minha varanda em que dá para ver a instabilidade que surgia. A terceira foto pode dar para desconfiar, mas como havia muita rotação da nuvem no geral, não deu para perceber muito bem.


----------



## rijo (21 Set 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


​
Vídeos no Youtube sobre a Dulce... Um é do Gilmet (acho eu)


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2008 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Deixo aqui um video da trovoada, ve-se mal pois foi quando estava sem luz vale pelo áudio e passem até ao segundo 38 onde aconteceu um clarão e nao sei porque a maquina parou simplesmente de gravar


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O dia em fotos por cá...


----------



## Teles (21 Set 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






Isto foi hoje pelas 17h30m


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Fotos do dia tiradas a partir de Estremoz (Região de Elvas)​*


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



teles disse:


> Isto foi hoje pelas 17h30m



Mais um espanto de foto !!!  Não posso dizer muito sobre ela pois não estive lá para perceber o que se passava, mas esta e outras já colocadas aqui mostram tempo severo. Vou copiar tudo para um tópico dedicado no forum das imagens, pois há registos muitos bons hoje por aqui e que merecem só por si um tópico. 
É espectacular ver como pelo meteopt.com  vai havendo distribuição geográfica pelo país para registar melhor estas coisas


----------



## criz0r (22 Set 2008 às 02:34)

*Re: «La Dolce Vita» 21 de Setembro 2008, Depressão Dulce*

É uma excelente ideia Vince..e que fotos espetaculares que tenho visto por ai


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2008 às 11:05)

Obrigado a todos! Que maravilha de fotos!


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 15:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Tal como prometi hoje de manhã, cá está um breve relato:

Tudo começou com os ruídos dos trovões ao longe (18:15). 
Depois, enquanto tirava fotos, dei-me conta que uma nuvem em forma de “V” se estava a aproximar muito rapidamente e há medida que se aproximava ouvia-se a chuva cair mais perto. Era como se fosse uma caravana de carros e há frente fosse um batedor da GNR…
Quando essa nuvem passou por cima de mim, o vento começou a soprar com mais violência e a chuva caía como se caíssem baldes de água…
Cerca de 1h depois (19:30) ainda a ouvir o som dos trovões a chuva acalmou, altura em que fui fazer a medição no pluviometro, mas o céu ainda estava iluminado pelos relâmpagos… uma vez que não havia luz na rua
Com a falta de electricidade e a escola, só agora faço o post.


Foto da nuvem (“batedor”)





Relâmpagos













[VIDEO]http://vid473.photobucket.com/albums/rr100/daviddmmartins/trov11.flv[/VIDEO]
[VIDEO]http://vid473.photobucket.com/albums/rr100/daviddmmartins/trov55.flv[/VIDEO]
[VIDEO]http://vid473.photobucket.com/albums/rr100/daviddmmartins/trov33.flv[/VIDEO]


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2008 às 16:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui ficam os alguns registos da trovoada de ontem


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2008 às 17:03)

Penso que a nossa comunidade está de parabens Fizemos um grande acompanhamento desta depressão. A comprova-lo estão as fotos, algumas delas estão muito boas


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Tinha razão . Lá vem "gasosa" 







Neste momento:
T: 21,7ºC
HR: 60%
P: 1009,7mb/hPa


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2008 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ultima foto quentinha e para terminar o que aqui foi um valente fiasco desde o inicio até ao fim...


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2008 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

E para terminar agora mesmo ao cair da noite


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 21:41)

Um video de ontem que encontrei no tube com um helicóptero do INEM na tempestade:

(c) jopaleco


----------



## Minho (22 Set 2008 às 22:47)

Bem pessoal estive a ver as fotos e vídeos e para quem está neste fórum há 3 anos acreditem que a qualidade destes seguimentos melhora de dia para dia! 

Obrigado,
 miguel rbsmr squidward  mocha ecobcg rufer Relâmpago Mário Barros AnDré Dan Nuno Figueiredo spiritmind Rog teles  Gerofil *Dave* pelo vossa dedicação e partilha destas imagens fantásticas


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2008 às 19:16)

Os meus colegas dizem que pareço meio maluco, por andar a fotografar as nuvens e outros fenómenos metreologicos,então eu mostrei-lhes estas fotos e eles disseram que afinal estão um espectaculo, só por isso vale a pena ser maluco


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2008 às 20:09)

Desta vez decidi publicar todas as fotos no fim do evento...

Então, cá vai o meu relato fotográfico!



Dia *16-09-2008* - Noite... os primeiros Altocumulus







Dia *17-09-2008* - Manhã de Nevoeiro!






Anoitecer...






Já de noite...







Dia *18-09-2008* - Anoitecer...







Dia *20-09-2008* - Anoitecer na Estação de Metro do Senhor Roubado






Chuva sobre Lisboa!







Dia *21-09-2008* - Não choveu... mas aqui ficam as fotos de algumas células, que causaram alguma animação
































Dia *22-09-2008* - Alguns _restos_...


----------



## Brunomc (23 Set 2008 às 23:38)

fotos espectaculares Gilmet


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2008 às 23:40)

Boas fotos


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Set 2008 às 23:47)

boas

gil acho que tiramos uma foto a mesma nuvem      5  a contar  do fim  mais tarde coloco as imagens  

abraços


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 12:34)

Acrescento ao tópico a sondagem de Lisboa de Domingo, uma sondagem sempre bonita de se ver e que explicam muitas nuvens colocadas aqui. Atmosfera altamente saturada abaixo dos 700hPa, e mesmo em Lisboa havia 895 de CAPE e -2,9 de LI, no interior do país certamente bastante mais que explicam a virulência de algumas das células.


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2008 às 14:37)

Excelentes fotos Gil! A juntar a todas as outras aqui presentes! Que excelente foto-acompanhamento da situação!


----------



## Lightning (27 Set 2008 às 21:25)

Boas, pessoal. Tenho uma dúvida, mas sem grande importância. Em vez de abrir um novo tópico, o que achei COMPLETAMENTE desnecessário, vou colocá-la aqui, já que este tópico é recente, e ainda tem uma imagem que é capaz de esclarecer a minha dúvida:

Hoje foi um dia atribulado, andei sempre para lá e para cá a tirar fotos e a filmar as trovoadas que caíram aqui na margem sul, entre as 5 e as 8 da noite, +/-

Tenho uma máquina fotográfica NIKON COOLPIX L5, que tem boa qualidade de imagem, e boas características (enfim, serve perfeitamente para o que eu quero ).

Nunca consegui tirar uma foto em que apanhasse um relâmpago que fosse... Quando tiro a foto o relâmpago já passou...  Alguém daqui que me dê uma dica para o conseguir fazer?

P.S.: Quando em cima me referi à foto que estava neste tópico, que ilustra perfeitamente um exemplo do que eu queria fazer, essa foto encontra-se na página 1 deste tópico, e foi lá colocada pelo nosso amigo Rufer 

Gostava conseguir apanhar um relâmpago como ele apanhou.

Agradecia ajuda.
Cumps a todos


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 22:29)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Boas, pessoal. Tenho uma dúvida, mas sem grande importância. Em vez de abrir um novo tópico, o que achei COMPLETAMENTE desnecessário, vou colocá-la aqui, já que este tópico é recente, e ainda tem uma imagem que é capaz de esclarecer a minha dúvida:
> 
> Hoje foi um dia atribulado, andei sempre para lá e para cá a tirar fotos e a filmar as trovoadas que caíram aqui na margem sul, entre as 5 e as 8 da noite, +/-
> 
> ...




Olá *Frank_Tornado*!

Neste Excelente Tópico, tens toda a informação necessária para fotografar _Raios_ , quer durante a noite, quer durante o dia...

É sempre *muito* mais fácil fotografar durante a noite, ou durante a escuridão...


----------



## Lightning (27 Set 2008 às 22:45)

Obrigado, Gimlet


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2008 às 18:16)

Boas, malta 

Mais uma vez cá estou eu com outra dúvida...

A situação meteorológica em Portugal Continental que se tem vindo a verificar, inundações no algarve, trovoadas e vento (que chegaram mesmo até aqui, à margem sul), é obra do quê/de quem (caso tenha nome que identifique)? 

Ainda não encontrei nenhum tópico que falasse no assunto...


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2008 às 18:34)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Boas, malta
> 
> Mais uma vez cá estou eu com outra dúvida...
> 
> ...



Toda essa situação de instabilidade está a ser acompanhada no seguinte tópico:
Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2008 às 22:27)

Obrigado, André.


----------

